# Has anyone tried the Conqueror Challenges LOTR challenges?



## RexGalore (Dec 6, 2022)

Could not find a thread when searching, only found a mention in the "Thing you didn't know you needed"-thread by Squint-eyed Southerner.
He decidedly feels like it's a waste of money. 

But I feel like it might be a fun thing to do, and the medals actually look really nice.

The first one actually has a "letter" on the rear that contains a replica of the one ring! 
Video of medal
And the last medal of Mount Doom opens so you can "throw" the ring in the lava to destroy it. 😅

So curious if anyone has done this and what their feelings about it was?


----------



## Sons of the Woodland King (Dec 6, 2022)

My sister is an avid biker and regularly does these Conqueror Challenges. She has so many of these medals she's quickly running out of wall space to hang them on. I'm not certain if she's done any of the LOTR ones, but these look super cool! I may have to ask her. 

And then possibly steal it. She won't miss one.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 14, 2022)

This looks fun. I use an app called Walk to Mordor, but it does not have cool medals like this one does. 

I have 13 miles to go until I read the Ford of Bruinen. 😕


----------

